# [GEN] Officer Injured By Bullet During Dog Attack - Click 2 Houston.com



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/5-0&fd=R&url=http://www.click2houston.com/news/16132189/detail.html&cid=1155475124&ei=aVceSPCPHJyGzASW2-msDA&usg=AFrqEzftTtsufqx0gvFrO8W7mogRI78qlg">Officer Injured By Bullet During <b>Dog Attack</b></a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Click 2 Houston.com, TX -</font> <nobr>May 2, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>HOUSTON -- A police officer was hurt while serving a search warrant at a home near downtown Houston, KPRC Local 2 reported. Houston police said the officers <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

